# Mantid Photos



## animalexplorer (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought I would start off with Sibylla prestiosa, before they eat each other up and I have no more to photograph(until ooths hatch). Seems the females are very agressive opportunistic diners and have a high percentage ratio of eating their date after and during sexual copulation. This is an awesome species to observe unlike some of the other adult mantids species that are ambush predators. This one not only does that, but will also go seeking and Chase down its prey in a locate and lock on target behavior. It demonstrates excellent visual acuity, kind of like the P.virescens.

I really haven't photographed too many insects and they can be quite a challenge due to narrow focal planes even when using dedicated macro lenses. You guys are the pros when it come to knowing mantids so if you don't mind sharing your thoughts, I'll except your critisism and use it as a way of better understanding what is exactly a nice shot of a mantid and how to make a better mantid photo.

*Lichen* or *Cryptic Mantid *(_Sibylla prestiosa_)

















Ootheca from several females...






...and the results:






*Shield Mantid* (_Rhombodera stallii_)






*Texas Unicorn* (_Phyllovates chlorophaea _)











*Gambian spotted-eye Mantid*(_Pseodoharpax virescens_)






Her Royal Higness









The at her best!




He should be on the cover of GQ, he is handsome.




Yes, I do look like this pretty flower. (H.coronatus).


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ricardo (Jun 1, 2011)

Spectacular! ( The second one is my fave B) )


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice! #3 is intense!


----------



## myles (Jun 1, 2011)

fantastic photos


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 1, 2011)

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with those pictures. All of them are awesome. Especially the last two. I love the detail on the last photo. Nice macro pics!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 1, 2011)

All, are great shots!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Much better than my macro shots!


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 1, 2011)

I gave away 3 ooths to a friend, so far the total was 20 ooth-a-ronies. :blink: 

The really big one looks like corn on the cob.

The Entertainment (_G.gonylodus_)


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 1, 2011)

could you share the equipment you use to take the pics... and the exposition (ISO, F, Speed), love them all

saludos


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jun 1, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> I gave away 3 ooths to a friend, so far the total was 20 ooth-a-ronies. :blink:
> 
> The really big one looks like corn on the cob.


Awesome pics! really really nice! what a great model


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 1, 2011)

Great Pics! the 2nd I really nice...


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 2, 2011)

Photographed shields and unicorns today.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Woo, that's alot of ooths! Nice Rhombodera.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 2, 2011)

:tt1: WOW! Nice work Paul.


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 2, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> could you share the equipment you use to take the pics... and the exposition (ISO, F, Speed), love them all
> 
> saludos


Thank you! I'm using Nikon gear. I have dedicated macro lenses I use to photograph the smaller subjects. I recently started focusing a little more on insects as I find them very intersting and very diverse. I'll be mostly using 60mm, 105mm both f2.8 and 200mm f4. I'm constantly changing my ISO depending on both ambient and other sources of available light. I am a resolution nut, meaning I try to keep the images at their highest optimal appearance avoiding grainy images, so I'm usually shooting back and forth 200 to 400 ISO. There are times however that I have pushed higher ISO based on lower light levels. I mostly like to keep a lot of the subject sharp with depth of field within the focal plane so my aperatures are the mid ranges. For me the shutter speeds are based on the amount of availble light and aperature setting. If the subject sits still long enough its not a problem, but one will have to resort to either a tripod or suplementary lighting such as flash if lighting is not optimal.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 2, 2011)

in the third one you used a Flash, but what about DOF??, what diafragm did you use in the third pic??


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 3, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> :tt1: WOW! Nice work Paul.


Couldn't have done it without your help. Next time I'm in Texas, I'm treating.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice unicorn nymph! Love the kaleidoscope Gambian!


----------



## myzticalboi (Jun 3, 2011)

Amazing pictures animalexplorer!


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Babies babies babies!!!


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 10, 2011)

One of the L4 Idolos(_Idolomantis diabolica_) .







Idolo Ooth






The Emperor






The Empress






_Omomantis zebrata_ - Sub adult


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 10, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiii-hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 10, 2011)

I would photograph the L1's but nervous about stressing the little ones out and I really want the group to reach the adult stage. I might photograph a couple and post them or wait and see if we can produce ooths on this end and wait for the next batch of nymphs. I a second batch from Chris and he mentioned that they are Tanzanian and get bigger than the other strain that's in circulation. Well it should be interesting to compare them side by side.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful Idolo!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 10, 2011)

You get such crisp clear shots, with all of it in focus, most only get the face in focus and the rest is a blur, how do you do it? In terms a non photographer may understand, If you don't mind sharing your secrets?

I'm sure a really expensive camera is a good start, what kind do you use?


----------



## Precarious (Jun 12, 2011)

How did I miss this post?!?!?

Completely stunning!


----------



## Schloaty (Jun 14, 2011)

Paul, those pics are STELLAR!

I hope you can post some L1 Ghost pics soon - those little guys don't stress out to easily....I've tried to photograph them...But my Nikon coolpix just doesn't cut it!


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 15, 2011)

Still waiting for the Ghost to hatch. I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 17, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## twolfe (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful series of mantid photos...some of the best I've seen. The flower and background in your Omomantis zebrata image is wonderful.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 21, 2011)

I love the O. Zebrata pic. :clap:


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic photos! You have quite the collection!


----------



## Ricardo (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazing shots!


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 8, 2016)

Added new photo of I.diabolica.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 12, 2016)

These pictures are outstanding! You should make your own calendar!


----------



## Osfigueroajr (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm speechless.  These shots are amazing.


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 14, 2016)

Sticky said:


> These pictures are outstanding! You should make your own calendar!


I agree!


----------

